# Need help finding a fork for my Marin San Quentin 1 2020



## rymcc.02 (10 mo ago)

Currently, this bike comes with an SR Suntour XCM32 Boost, 120mm Travel, straight steer. Really im looking for anything not too expensive but I want air.


----------



## TwiceHorn (Jun 18, 2014)

One of your better bets is probably the Suntour upgrade program. Upgrade Program

Someone else will have to tell you what a good model Suntour fork to upgrade to is these days, I've not paid attention, but they were getting pretty good reviews for a while there.

Marin's site indicates that the headtube is tapered, although the fork may not be. So that broadens your options considerably.  But it looks like the bike is 9mmQR, which may be a bigger limitation unless you want to buy new wheels/hubs. Nope, looks like boost, good on Marin.

I think the Marzocchi Bomber Z2 gets pretty good reviews for kind of a mid-level fork, but you may not find in 9mmQR.

The Manitou Markhor was thought of as a pretty good upgrade, at one time.

You might find a RS Recon/Judy/Gold/Silver 30, which I think are mostly all the same fork with a different name every other year. They're decent.


----------



## rymcc.02 (10 mo ago)

Hey so i found a Rockshox Sektor silver rl 150mm travel boost spacing tapered steer for sale and it’s a good price, do you think i should do it?


----------



## shortnangry (Nov 16, 2014)

I can't compare directly to the Suntour, but it's hard to go wrong with Rock Shox. It's tough to go too wrong, assuming the right price and fit, with any decent air spring vs. an entry-level coil. However, moving from 120 mm to 150 mm travel is going to change the geometry of your bike. It will slacken the head tube angle, shorten the reach, increase wheelbase, increase stack and raise the bottom bracket. Maybe it matters to you or maybe it doesn't, but it bears noting. Adding 30 mm of travel is pretty significant. The actual difference is a little less once the fork is sagged, but you get the idea. You also have to look at the offset of the Sektor vs. XCM. Marin spec states the offset of the XCM is 47mm. Sektor, per Rock Shox site, has offset of 37mm or 46mm for 27.5 wheel. 47 vs 46 is nothing but 37 may be something that matters to you. You may or may not notice, especially because you're increasing travel which effects handling and geometry. In other words, you have to consider what all the differences are and then how they act together to affect geometry and handling. Maybe you like the change or don't care, but it bears considering so you're not surprised. Are you sure the XCM has a straight steer? I didn't see it on Marin site, but it seems odd to have 15x110 boost with a straight steer; it negates some of the point behind boost and 15x110 thruaxle. Also the San Quentin has a tapered head tube. If the XCM does have a straight steerer, the bottom headset cup has to reduce the spacing to accommodate a 1 1/8" straight steerer in a tapered head tube. If that is the case, you should know it because moving to the Sektor will mean you have to change the bottom headset cup to run the tapered steerer. Again, just something to verify and know so you're not surprised. If the XCM is actually a tapered steerer, then this is irrelevant. The point is to check it because you indicated the XCM was a straight steerer. As a big fat caveat to this, I looked at the bike specs online which may vary from what you actually have.


----------

